# Horse riders



## Pale Rider (12 Jun 2016)

Seems to me too many horse riders have a poor attitude towards cyclists.

It was chucking it down today, so I rode with front and rear lights illuminated.

As I approached a horse rider coming towards me on a shared path, I was ticked off thus: "Your front light is on and it's distracting."

My reply was that it's meant to distracting, before I accelerated sooner after passing a horse than I would normally do.

A few weeks ago, my group was told by a horse rider "He (the horse) is no good around cyclists, so you'd better be careful."

If the sodding thing is no good around cyclists, the rider has no business taking it on to a shared path until such time as its behaviour is modified.

But oh no, it's the cyclists who need to look out.

There are horse riders who thank me/my group for slowing, but too many have a high and mighty attitude.

What are your experiences of horse riders?


----------



## Bollo (12 Jun 2016)

Honestly, pretty good.

All I know about horses is cooked right they're very tasty and when approaching on a bike from behind it's usually a good idea to warn the rider(s) that you're there using your voice. Approaching from the front, I usually ease off and see whether the horse and rider look comfortable before riding on at ramming speed. Almost without exception the riders are appreciative and you get a smile and a thanks.

Attitudes can vary though. My area of operations usually takes in a few local stables and heads up towards Newbury, where it gets very horsey, and I've had no issues whatsoever. I'm lead to understand that it gets a lot more sectarian around the New Forest, where horse riders tend to think they own the joint. I tend to avoid the NF in anything other than deep winter though, so it's only the ponies I usually see. They seriously don't give a daffodil.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (12 Jun 2016)

Why is it the police can take these animals into riots, etc, and don't suffer with nervous horses. Yet, "pet" ones, are nervous on roads? It says to me this is a behaviour that can be trained out of the animal, and if that is the case, then surely they shouldn't be on the roads or shared paths unless able to cope? It is no different to having a dog out of control in public due to poor training.


----------



## Rasmus (12 Jun 2016)

Pretty much all my horse interactions are on road. Never had an issue - slow down, pass wide, make your presence known, say "good morning" to the rider, move on.


----------



## Bollo (12 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4319852, member: 9609"]Loads of horse riders around here probably see as many on horses as bikes, "The Borders is horse country". As @Bollo said, give a shout when approaching from behind so as the horse knows you are there. As far as I'm concerned just good people out enjoying the countryside like us.

However, venture down into Northumberland where the wealthy still think there is some archaic class hierarchy and you may very well meet some upper class twit on a horse who will talk to you as if you are something she has just stood in. Odd place.[/QUOTE]
Wow - I thought things would have changed by now. I did growing up near Alnwick (Fitha Bollo was posted to RAF Boulmer) so know exactly what you mean.


----------



## growingvegetables (13 Jun 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Why is it the police can take these animals into riots, etc, and don't suffer with nervous horses. Yet, "pet" ones, are nervous on roads? It says to me this is a behaviour that can be trained out of the animal, and if that is the case, then surely they shouldn't be on the roads or shared paths unless able to cope? It is no different to having a dog out of control in public due to poor training.


Sorry - but that is rubbish . Do you similarly exclude nervous and learning cyclists and drivers from the road? Children on bikes from the road?

Plus - you don't know horses very well?

The police select horses with "appropriate personalities". They reject all the many animals that are nervous or can't settle in an urban environment. Remember Brian?

And nobody yet has managed to train out the horse's genetic memory of the sabre-toothed tiger on the steppes of Siberia. You know - that low, sleek, silent, brightly coloured streak, coming up fast on the poor beast's flank, ready to sink its teeth into the neck? The way a horse's eyes are placed, according to one lovely rider I talked to, means they very easily fail to recognise a cyclist coming up fast behind them as human, and .... "over-react".


----------



## DRHysted (13 Jun 2016)

Whilst cycling on the roads of the New Forest I have only come across one stroppy horse rider. 
Whilst walking across the open forest they treat you as if you're encroaching their garden.


----------



## toffee (13 Jun 2016)

Most meeting are OK. Annoying when you see horses and riders at the bottom of a hill and cannot use the speed built up to go pass.

Had one rider make motions for use to slow down and got annoyed when we didn't. We we actually going slower than the cars were going past.

Derek


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jun 2016)

I rode near the Wimpole Estate yesterday. There was a cross country equestrian event on. All of the marshals and riders were polite, smiley and grateful for us slowing down /holding back. I suppose when they're in an event like that there is a code of conduct that they have to obey.

You're right though @Pale Rider , some horse riders can be up themselves and grumpy. A lot depends on who has cut them up etc already that day.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (13 Jun 2016)

Never had a problem with them. I always say hi and give a big smile.
They're on the bullies' "get off my road" list too, so we should get on.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> What are your experiences of horse riders?


Overwhelmingly positive.

If approaching from the back, I slow down and ask if it's OK to pass. Meeting them head on, I slow and give as much room as I can. 

The riders here always say good morning, at the very least - the ones I met yesterday also shared a joke about how mad we were (equestrians and cyclists both) to be out in the rain.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Jun 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Sorry - but that is rubbish . Do you similarly exclude nervous and learning cyclists and drivers from the road? Children on bikes from the road?
> 
> Plus - you don't know horses very well?
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I'm not overly familiar with horses and was a genuine question I had that may incorrectly prejudice my views so I am grateful for the explanation. 

I've never had a bad experience with horse riders on the road either so may be a little bit of devils advocate with this bit but.......

How would you react if passing a dog walker on a canal path. And the owner says "go past him slow and wide he gets nervous and has a tendency to bite if you startle him"?


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2016)

I got told off by a horsey rider.last year because my fluorescent top was flapping in the breeze as I cycled, and disturbing her horse.

I just grinned inanely and ignored her, but it did make me wonder that if her horse is the easily spooked then it shouldn't really be ridden in public.

Generally speaking though I try to be considerate and cheerful around horses, and their riders usually reciprocate.


----------



## Nibor (13 Jun 2016)

No issues with the riders but I wish they would at least sweep the humongous piles of shoot to the side rather than leaving them in the middle of a shared path


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jun 2016)

Never had an issue - I pass a fair few in the course of a month's riding and the horses all seem calm and the riders very friendly.


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Jun 2016)

I come across quite a few horses on my rides and it is almost always a positive interaction. Act appropriately, take it steady, chuck in a cheery greeting and everything is fine. I find we tend to be united in our disdain for the idiot motorist fringe and their antics in trying to get past us.

Once had a close pass by a car pulling a horse box ... which I found quite ironic ...


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> I come across quite a few horses on my rides and it is almost always a positive interaction. Act appropriately, take it steady, chuck in a cheery greeting and everything is fine. I find we tend to be united in our disdain for the idiot motorist fringe and their antics in trying to get past us.
> 
> Once had a close pass by a car pulling a horse box ... which I found quite ironic ...



I used to carry race motorcycles in a horse box. Unless of course the horse had it's head sticking out, it could have been used by other stuff.


----------



## Rooster1 (13 Jun 2016)

I approached a horse very slowly last week, we were going in opposite directions on either side of the road, plenty of space - however, when I stopped pedalling and coasted, my chainring made that noisy clicking noise that we all love, but the horsey did not like it at all. I should have kept pedalling in hind sight.


----------



## Bollo (13 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Once had a close pass by a car pulling a horse box ... which I found quite ironic ...


Top trumps! A few years ago I was nearly offed in the New Forest by a trailer-full of mountain bikes being towed by one of the larger bike-hire firms in the area.


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Jun 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> I used to carry race motorcycles in a horse box. Unless of course the horse had it's head sticking out, it could have been used by other stuff.


Good point, it was going too bl00dy quick to tell !!


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2016)

Generally good. I always slow right down and announce my presence, and if I'm illuminated (normally only happens in winter/fog) I switch my front light off or point it vertically down. I normally get a thank you from the rider. I did get politely told off once for announcing "bike coming past" a bit late, which was fair enough as I had left it a bit last minute.com.

Actually that's "generally good, while they are riding their horses". When they are towing them around in horse boxes they have a tendency to forget that they are towing, so pull in too soon after overtaking and leave very little room. (As other posters have noted).

IMO horses are bonkers and I am quite afraid of them.


----------



## Oldfentiger (13 Jun 2016)

I suppose it doesn't help that they are sat so high that it often seems they are looking down their nose at us, the peasants.

Which reminded me of this......

https://www.google.co.uk/?ion=1&espv=2#q=blaster bates the hunt


----------



## kiriyama (13 Jun 2016)

It can't be much fun riding a horse along a busy road, not sure why they do it? I meet a lot of them on the quieter country lanes and to be honest find them an irritation and a disruption to my ride.BUT I'm courteous to them and pass slow and wide, even say hello so they know I'm there. I recognise they have every right to be there... its a shame drivers who hate us cyclists can't be so understanding. 

never been a fan of giant nervous creatures that had the power to kick me to death! But each to their own!


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jun 2016)

Don't meet that many of them in the Peak District, maybe it's a bit too hilly?

Anyway, never had any issue at all. When I'm going to overtake I give them a "cyclist" shout so I don't scare the horse. They always appreciate this and say thanks. Coming the other way I just slow down and pass as wide as I can.

There is an element of self preservation in the above. I suspect I'd come off badly in an altercation with a spooked horse


----------



## Origamist (13 Jun 2016)

I can’t say I have ever had an issue with a horse rider. Quite the opposite, they seem to be some of the friendliest people I come across.

I think the OP should consider turning his light off on shared paths.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jun 2016)

Origamist said:


> I can’t say I have ever had an issue with a horse rider. Quite the opposite, they seem to be some of the friendliest people I come across.
> 
> I think the OP should consider turning his light off on shared paths.


I suspect you may be encountering the same folk I do, Origamist, at least if you're riding the bits of the Cheshire Cycleway going between Crewe Green and Barthomley...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2016)

Most of the horse riders and horses that I encounter are no problem but I did have a problem with one particular horse ...

I was riding down a local bridleway when I spotted someone riding a horse towards me. I slowed right down and realised that the rider was someone I knew. He's a very tall man and he had a huge horse to fit him!

He shouted _*STOP!!!!*_, so I did. He called out that his horse was extremely nervous near cyclists. My immediate reaction was that this was a public bridleway on which horses and cyclists would often meet, so bringing a beast of that size and temperament into conflict with them was not a brilliant idea ...

As horse and rider started to pass me I made the criminally stupid mistake of moving a few inches to the side to make room. The pawls in my MTB's freehub clicked a couple of times and the horse freaked completely! It went up on its hind legs and its front hooves were flailing about above my head. The rider was struggling to stay on the saddle and get the horse under control.

Finally, he quietened it down and started to move on past. He leaned down and whispered "_See - I *told* you not to move!"

Absolutely bloody marvellous!  

_
PS Oh, and there was also once an incident worthy of a helmet debate - _'Which helmet for insertion up a horse's anus?' _ That one was all my fault. I was bombing down Height Road on the hillside above Mytholmroyd and came to a blind bend out of some woods_._ I should have slowed down but didn't. So, I hurtled round the bend and discovered a horse's rear end directly in front of me ... (Still attached to the rest of the horse!). After emergency braking, I stopped, but rather closer to the horse than I would have liked. The horse slowly looked round and gave me a look which told me that another couple of inches closer and I would have got a good kicking! __


----------



## Nortones2 (13 Jun 2016)

I've ridden a horse, mostly off-road. Had to accompany daughter, who could ride properly. My horse was taking no notice of me. Exhilarating going uphill on moorland. The power is extraordinary. Coming back onto roads at the end of the ride made me a bit nervous: it's a long way down!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2016)

on road - positive... I am of the "morning rider may I/we pass please?" school of overtaking.

off road - mixed. Very mixed. Surrey worse than Sussex and East Sussex worse that West. But they probably do own the place!


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> It was chucking it down today, so I rode with front and rear lights illuminated.


If it was a shared path, was this actually necessary? Was it static or flashing?


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jun 2016)

I have owned horses but have never known one that is bothered by bike lights. But instead of looking at the horse riders attitude, look at your own.

She told you there was a potential problem to keep you safe and you took a strop and stormed off. Why didn't you explain to the rider that you had every right to have your lights on to make you visible and it was her responsibility to school her horse if she wanted to ride on public paths. There is no point in telling us about it.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2016)

I've nothing against horses.

They're very tasty.


----------



## Jody (13 Jun 2016)

Never (up until last week) had an issue with horse riders or their steeds. Managed to slightly spook a horse last week on the TPT as I wasn't too sure how to approach. They were two abreast and covered the width so no room to pass. Didn't want to ring the bell as I understand they don't like high pitch noises so just sat back until one of the riders clocked me. Little did I know the clever horse had already clocked me and went on a bit of bender. Lesson learnt so will call on approach from behind in future.



Nigel-YZ1 said:


> They're on the bullies' "get off my road" list too, so we should get on.





nickyboy said:


> Don't meet that many of them in the Peak District, maybe it's a bit too hilly?



Peak district mountain bike is setting up some good relations with peak district horse power as they share a common goal and they are getting some good results.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have owned horses but have never known one that is bothered by bike lights. But instead of looking at the horse riders attitude, look at your own.
> 
> She told you there was a potential problem to keep you safe and you took a strop and stormed off. Why didn't you explain to the rider that you had every right to have your lights on to make you visible and it was her responsibility to school her horse if she wanted to ride on public paths. There is no point in telling us about it.




Realistically, by time she'd made her remark I was level with the horse, and by the time I'd replied I was a few metres past it.

I did not take a strop, so you are wrong about that.

As regards there being 'no point in telling us about it', the number of replies suggests you are also wrong about that - the topic is of interest in what is, after all, the General Cycling Discussion forum.

And another thought, your participation in this thread is not compulsory.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2016)

I might add that the other day, in Oregon, a horseman chased down a bicycle thief.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2016)

But then four horsemen caused an apocalypse, so on balance they're bad people.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2016)

I've not had problems with horses.


----------



## Apollonius (13 Jun 2016)

The critical issue here is that we cannot hold on to our "right to use the roads and tracks" without being prepared to accept other minorities' rights to do the same. We are on the same side. Please do not fall into the motor culture's view that there is a binary world that consists of "my fast car" and "things in the way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> But then four horsemen caused an apocalypse, so on balance they're bad people.


They were just following orders.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jun 2016)

User said:


> The clue is in the name... Want to hazard a guess who was there first?



I'm guessing it was @ColinJ because the bloke on the horse had a lie-in that morning.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2016)

User said:


> The clue is in the name... Want to hazard a guess who was there first?


Pedestrians? 

Want to hazard a guess how the big guy with the huge dangerous horse actually got onto the bridleway in the first place ... by using a _road_! Those places that have lots of scary things moving on them. Cyclists for instance ... Mind you, before they were turned into roads, they would have been packhorse trails, so perhaps the horses should be given free rein on roads too! 

Anyway, it is a particularly daft argument. That is like saying that a driver shouldn't have to watch out for a vulnerable pedestrian crossing a road because roads are for cars and his/her car was on the road before the pedestrian started to cross.

Bridleways are rights of way for equestrians, and pedestrians. Cyclists are allowed to use them too, but must give way when necessary. I _DID_ give way. I was merely objecting to the fact that I nearly got a kick in the head from a crazy horse because my bike made a very quiet clicking noise. I am happy for horses to have priority. I am not happy for those horses to be dangerous. Someone else told me that they saw a horse throw its rider and run off down a lane because a crisp packet had blown past, spooking it!


----------



## Apollonius (13 Jun 2016)

ColinJ said:


> the fact that I nearly got a kick in the head from a crazy horse because my bike made a very quiet clicking noise. I am happy for horses to have priority. I am not happy for those horses to be dangerous. Someone else told me that they saw a horse throw its rider and run off down a lane because a crisp packet had blown past, spooking it!



But that is in the nature of horses. It is what they are like. Unpredictable. 

I had an unproductive conversation last week with a guy who had passed my bike at about 60mph missing me by a few cm last week. (He had pulled into a pub, i followed him to remonstrate.) 
"Suppose I had to swerve round a pot-hole," I said. "You shouldn't be on such narrow tyres." was his reply.

It is the same argument. We cannot pick and choose another's choice of road-using equipment. Allow for what is on the road with you, is the only way.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jun 2016)

User said:


> you are somewhat premature...


Have you been speaking to my wife?


----------



## derrick (13 Jun 2016)

Never had a problem with horses, Most say good morning or afternoon,


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jun 2016)

derrick said:


> Never had a problem with horses, Most say good morning or afternoon,



I've heard of a stalking horse, but never a talking one.


----------



## DRHysted (13 Jun 2016)

Can an experienced horse person answer something I've always wondered about?

I've ridden the New Forest all my life (going back to when you could ride where you liked) & have never spooked a wild pony. So how come they become nervous when there is a rider on their backs?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2016)

Apollonius said:


> But that is in the nature of horses. It is what they are like. Unpredictable.
> 
> I had an unproductive conversation last week with a guy who had passed my bike at about 60mph missing me by a few cm last week. (He had pulled into a pub, i followed him to remonstrate.)
> "Suppose I had to swerve round a pot-hole," I said. "You shouldn't be on such narrow tyres." was his reply.
> ...


Not all horses are crazy, as other people have pointed out. Police horses do not freak out when people are screaming and throwing things at them!

Ride the _non_-crazy horses!

In fact, for you and User even daring to suggest that crazy horses are ok, suck up some Osmonds!


----------



## ozboz (13 Jun 2016)

My GF has a horse ,( and is a cyclist ), I've rode around the fields with them , no problem , but horses are like us , all very different , hers is an Arab , and very nervous , but she , all 5' of her is a well experienced rider , so she knows how to handle him when he gets spooked , personally, if im confronted with a horse ill stop and let them pass , overtaking , go wide if you can , or where you can , yep , slows it down a bit , but hey ,


----------



## Bazzer (13 Jun 2016)

Generally OK, even with 2 stables along the road I live on. You get some riders who are knobbers, but that is the same as the all other road users. 
My biggest concern with them is how some are so easily spooked. Several times I have seen horses all over the road where the rider is struggling to maintain control, with no obvious reason what has set the horse off in the first place.


----------



## Saluki (13 Jun 2016)

We see loads of horses around here and the riders are all fine, as far as I can tell. When approaching from behind, we call out 'good afternoon passing on your right' or similar. It might be morning or evening. I never ring a bell. My horses didn't like bike bells so I assume other people's horses are not keen either. A verbal notification of being passed is much nicer all around.
If the horse is coming towards me I either slow right down or stop, depending on the body language of the horse. The vast majority of horse riders appreciate this sort of approach and will ask you to hold on a sec if they are having any sort of difficulty.

My horses were not fond of recumbents, when they first started seeing them. We used to see Mike Burrows out and about as he lived up the road. He used to say 'oh they'll soon get used to them'. They did, he was right, but it took all summer and most of the autumn. He always called out and didn't just whizz by without a word.

Unlike a lot of people nowadays, I put a lot of time and effort in schooling my horses into good behaviour, not being afraid of things and generally being safe out of the field. There were always a few odd things that would freak them out, from time to time, such as idiots in cars or on motorbikes getting as close as possible and revving the knackers off their engines. There do seem to be more riders out there who haven't spent enough time working on their horses foibles and think it's then someone elses fault but that does seem to be a general thing everywhere, not just horse riders. I see loads of badly behaved dogs when out, who's owners cannot be faffed to train them.

Did have difficulty last week, passing a horse. We called out, 'passing slowly on your right' but got no acknowledgement so got as far over to the right as possible and passed. Rider had her iPod on and her earbuds in and the horse did become a bit bouncy as we passed. She was all "you could have given me warning". Teenagers eh.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2016)

Most cyclists that I ride with have been very sensible and cautious when passing horses but I remember one idiot doing a high-speed descent past a couple of horses on a narrow road, which understandably terrified them. I caught up further down the hill and told the rider what I thought of what he had done and his response was basically "_F*** 'em - they shouldn't be on the road_"! Totally selfish, and totally stupid - if half a ton of frightened horse had collided with him then he would have come off far worse than the horse!


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jun 2016)

User said:


> You must have seen Mr Ed.


Wilbuuur


----------



## Twinks (13 Jun 2016)

I gave up cycling and went back to horseriding as I found the bike much more unpredictable than a horse . Only popped in here to see if anyone had responded to my ad for the bike. Always found cyclists very courteous when I have been on the horse, especially mountain bikers who share a lot of the tracks in the Peak District, and never had an issue with horse riders when on the bike but I suppose its about mutual respect really. Just like it ought to be with other vehicles on the road.


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Jun 2016)

As a horsey person I'd just like to remind some of you that a horse is still an animal, with it's own mind, however well trained. Most horses can be perfect on roads most of the time but they are a flight animal, and if startled may go into 'flight mode'. I don't think I've had any trouble with horse riders around here, normally shout ahead if approaching from behind, always very slow regardless of direction and other traffic. A lot of horses may be comfortable with cars that they recognise as a regular occurrence but bikes can come out of nowhere, very quietly - not to mention the odd noises different brands of wheels can make when freewheeling!

At the end of the day its prob a tonne of animal that could do whatever it liked if a) it chose to, or b) it felt in danger. Treat with caution, I know I couldn't live with myself if I thought my impatience about a slow pass had caused some kind of accident or injury.

Some horse riders are courteous and polite, in the same way that some cyclists are, some drivers are, some shop keepers are - you get them everywhere - some people are just morons, it's not what they're doing at the time that defines them. 

Just because one horse rider didn't thank you for slowing down doesn't mean you should treat the next one any worse than you did the first, gives us all a bad name and there's probably a similar post on a horsey forum now moaning about cyclists who spook horses!

Understanding and respect, no-one is in that much of a hurry.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 Jun 2016)

Sometimes idiots ride horses.

If we choose to brand them.all the same then we are no better than people who.argue that all.cyclists are a menace
Sorry. For the extra stops....bloody phone


----------



## growingvegetables (13 Jun 2016)

Jody said:


> ...... Didn't want to ring the bell as I understand they don't like high pitch noises so just sat back until one of the riders clocked me. ....


The rider who explained the "sabre-toothed tiger" bit above said she had trained her horse to recognise bike bells - I'm not sure what she meant by that, and never thought to ask. Sorry, folks!


----------



## outlash (13 Jun 2016)

ozboz said:


> My GF has a horse ,( and is a cyclist )



We need pictures of this horse....

Anyway, I always slow down for horses, just like the car window sticker suggests. Off road is an interesting one, Bridleways are frequently quite narrow round these parts so I tend to stop and let the horse pass, I don't fancy being kicked and landing in one of those thorny hedgerows.


----------



## Venod (13 Jun 2016)

Nibor said:


> No issues with the riders but I wish they would at least sweep the humongous piles of shoot to the side rather than leaving them in the middle of a shared path



What is the law on this ? pick up or pay up is what dog owners are confronted with (quite rightly too) but I don't know about horse dung, surley the right and civilised thing to do is move it including the police horses dung.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Jun 2016)

Afnug said:


> What is the law on this ? pick up or pay up is what dog owners are confronted with (quite rightly too) but I don't know about horse dung, surley the right and civilised thing to do is move it including the police horses dung.



Dog waste is really quite nasty and poses serious health risks to humans. Horse waste on the other hand is pretty much just chewed up grass.


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Jun 2016)

outlash said:


> We need pictures of this horse....
> 
> Anyway, I always slow down for horses, just like the car window sticker suggests. Off road is an interesting one, Bridleways are frequently quite narrow round these parts so I tend to stop and let the horse pass, I don't fancy being kicked and landing in one of those thorny hedgerows.


There's a legal obligation for cyclists to give way to horse riders (and pedestrians) on bridleways anyway.


----------



## Venod (13 Jun 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Horse waste on the other hand is pretty much just chewed up grass



I take your point, still wouldn't like it between my toes though.


----------



## mustang1 (13 Jun 2016)

If that was me confronting the horsey person, I would tell her/him "if you was as hot as me then you'd be distracting too".


----------



## outlash (13 Jun 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> There's a legal obligation for cyclists to give way to horse riders (and pedestrians) on bridleways anyway.



I didn't know that, thanks .


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jun 2016)

I slow down, which is doubly effective because I never go fast anyway.

Not keen on stopping unless I have to - it increases the time exposed to the danger presented by the horse.


----------



## Nibor (13 Jun 2016)

Afnug said:


> I take your point, still wouldn't like it between my toes though.


It isn't the health issue it is the massive dangerous pike of stuff a tangible hazard on corners etc


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Jun 2016)

Nibor said:


> It isn't the health issue it is the massive dangerous pike of stuff a tangible hazard on corners etc



Driving/Riding too fast? Unable to stop in the space you can see is clear and safe?


----------



## Nibor (13 Jun 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Driving/Riding too fast? Unable to stop in the space you can see is clear and safe?


I still think they should clean up after them selves are you advising going around every corner a 5 mph in case a horsepoo has been spread across the road. People get fined for dropping a cigarette butt but if you drop 15 kilos of partially digested grass in the street that is ok


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jun 2016)

I occasionally pass horses on the bike and always say in a gentle voice "hello behind you, ok to pass?" and keep speaking in a soft voice.
Usually get a positive response from the rider (even though I'm actually talking to the horse) 
Only once got a glare, so just passed quietly speaking to the horse as I went.
When on horseback have been passed by cyclists as I would pass with no issues


----------



## Nibor (13 Jun 2016)

Ffs we shouldn't have to do the shite slalom so privileged idiots don't have to clean up after their oversizeed pets


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2016)

Time for one of my grandads jokes.

I sid this bloke shovellin up ossmuck off the road. I said what yer doin that for? E says I'm goin to put it on me rhubarb.

I said, we ave custard on ours


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Time for one of my grandads jokes.
> 
> I sid this bloke shovellin up ossmuck off the road. I said what yer doin that for? E says I'm goin to put it on me rhubarb.
> 
> I said, we ave custard on ours



How do you make a hospice?

Give it lots of water.


----------



## doog (13 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Seems to me too many horse riders have a poor attitude towards cyclists.



Not in my neck of the woods...but thats on the road where I meet them daily. On a shared path I would expect them to show others the same respect they usually get.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jun 2016)

Nibor said:


> Ffs we shouldn't have to do the shite slalom so privileged idiots don't have to clean up after their oversizeed pets


It's very good for the roses, you know.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2016)

Came across a rider on Saturday morning on my MTB, we exchanged pleasantries, and I thanked the group behind with their dogs for moving them to one side.

Most I've met are OK. But, like in all situations, there are nobbers everywhere !


----------



## Bazzer (13 Jun 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> It's very good for the roses, you know.



Only if it is rotted and fresh from the horse's arse isn't rotted (whatever you may think of the smell).


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Bridleways are rights of way for equestrians, and pedestrians. Cyclists are allowed to use them too, but must give way when necessary.





outlash said:


> Tim Hall said:
> 
> 
> > There's a legal obligation for cyclists to give way to horse riders (and pedestrians) on bridleways anyway.
> ...


That's because you don't read _MY_ posts!


----------



## Hyslop (13 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Seems to me too many horse riders have a poor attitude towards cyclists.
> 
> It was chucking it down today, so I rode with front and rear lights illuminated.
> 
> ...


Pretty good experiences thus far.Indeed,when I ride round a particular part of the Solway,I often pass a riding school.Sometimes,when I pass by and the riding instructor and her little charges are out(all straight out of a Thelwell cartoon)they give me a shout and a cheer! It all stems from my stopping one day to allow them to pass by,the instructor thanked me,we had a good conversation,and we both learned something.Mind you,though I know next to nothing about them,I like horses,so I'm interested to start with.For balance,I have met other riders and Ive come away with the impression that not only was their vocabulary somewhat limited but also that the horse was vastly superior in intellect.Thankfully rare the latter however.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2016)

Rats are more intelligent than horses.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> I've nothing against horses.
> 
> They're very tasty.




Food or sexual wise?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Thank you for that lovely image.



Horse bondage anyone?


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2016)

I'm surprised the conversation hasn't drifted towards the discussion of young ladies behinds in boots and tight jodphurs.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> Rats are more intelligent than horses.


 John Harvey-Jones (the late ex-CEO of ICI) used to keep donkeys. A journalist asked him why he liked the animals.

"You can ride a horse off a cliff...you can't do that with a donkey..."


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> I'm surprised the conversation hasn't drifted towards the discussion of young ladies behinds in boots and tight jodphurs.



I'm not, given the overall nature of this place.

Someone will be along in a minute to label you a something-ist or accuse you of something-ism.


----------



## sarahale (13 Jun 2016)

My horse loves cyclists. Because I cycle to see him every day and feed him carrots from my bike, so he associates bikes with food. However it's got to the point where I can be riding him and he will see a bike in the distance and get excited thinking its me. He's certainly not always very smart..

I hugely appreciate any cyclist who takes a moment to ask if it's okay to pass and who does so nice and widely. And if I ever asked a cyclist to stop it would not be because I'm snooty and think I deserve right of way, it would be because I felt the situation was unsafe.


----------



## outlash (14 Jun 2016)

ColinJ said:


> That's because you don't read _MY_ posts!



You bully you!


----------



## sarahale (14 Jun 2016)

Horses have a blind spot behind them and they are flight animals, so even my horse who is great with bikes could get scared by a bike approaching from behind if he had not heard/seen it coming. To suddenly see something out the corner of his eye he might not stop to realise its just a bicycle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2016)




----------



## John the Monkey (14 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Thank you for that lovely image.


Satan's badgers. Spoiler tags, Accy.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> I'm surprised the conversation hasn't drifted towards the discussion of young ladies behinds in boots and tight jodphurs.


Around 20 years ago when my daughter had ponies, I used to be the treasurer of the local saddle club & did a lot of work in organising the shows. Whilst down town with my wife we were approached by several female members of the club my response of "Oh sorry I didn't recognise you with your clothes on" meaning jodhpurs, knee length boots & riding hats didn't go down too well with her.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Jun 2016)

When I was a kid, it was a common sight to see hundreds of workers emptying out of the docks and factories ... on their bikes. Parents arriving at school to pick up kiddies .... on their bikes. Kids themselves out to play with friends .... on their bikes.
Unfortunately, for numerous reasons, the use of the bike diminished in normal day to day life. It was replaced by our growing need for the ownership of motor vehicles, making it increasingly dangerous for the kids to ride bikes for fun, leaving the feeling by some remaining riders of being bullied and targeted by other faster or seemingly more entitled road users.
Now, more through choice than need, some are fighting back for the right to use the vehicle of their choosing on our roads. They ride their bikes with pride, feeling fitter and happier for the experience. Most cyclists are happy to see an increase in the volume of bikes on our roads. They are though, constantly having to defend their right to use the UK highways using whatever form of transport they so chose.

Also when I was a kid, it was a common sight to see endless strings of pretty much bombproof horses/ponies around our streets. Local kids, riding their bikes to the local stables (there were many to choose from) hoping for a reward of a ride on their adopted favourite pony, if they worked their little hearts out, shoveling sh*t and caring for these magnificent nags/horses all day.
Unfortunately, for numerous reasons, the number of horses diminished from our roads in normal day to day life. They were driven from the roads because of our growing need for the ownership of motor vehicles. This also made it increasingly dangerous for kids to ride horses for fun on the roads, leaving the feeling by some remaining riders of being bullied and targeted by other faster or seemingly more entitled road users.
It's looks like they also will be constantly having to defend their right to use the UK highways with whatever mode of transport they so chose.


----------



## biking_fox (14 Jun 2016)

generally no problems at all.

There are a couple of police horses that are ridden around the fallowfield loop (shared use cycle path in S Manchester). The path isn't that wide, and those horses are absolutely massive. I don't feel comfortable being as close as that to them. Even though they're absolutely unworried by my presence.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Jun 2016)

My wife once bought 15 tons of horse manure for me for a Xmas present, delivered. One of the best presents I've ever had, I was well chuffty. Took me till about April to shift it all though.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2016)

@GetAGrip when you were kid mate nearly everyone had Polio. Those that didn't had Ricketts or Tuberculosis.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> @GetAGrip when you were kid mate nearly everyone had Polio. Those that didn't had Ricketts or Tuberculosis.


Ha Ha, that's a bit presumptuous of you and totally untrue. The point I was trying to make is that there may be more nervous hacks on the road today, for the same reason there may be more nervous adult cyclists - lack of experience, therefore less confident. As such, surely the onus is on all road users to accommodate everyone they meet on their journey.
Back to your point though. Well, to be fare, I'm not quite sure what your point was


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2016)

Nor am I. Early onset wotsitcalled? I forget.


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Jun 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> How would you react if passing a dog walker on a canal path. And the owner says "go past him slow and wide he gets nervous and has a tendency to bite if you startle him"?



This is pretty much how I feel about horses on the country lanes around me. Most are absolutely fine, and the riders are all nice people... but there are a few horses around my way who are evidently very spooked by even a slow considerate pass (though I do check both the luminous colours and ticking freewheel boxes).

As another parallel, I'd say taking a horse like that out on the roads is a bit like riding a bike with no brakes, and glibly informing other road/path users "Sorry, this one doesn't stop so well, you'll have to get out of the way!".

Mind you, I have perpetual horse guilt from one time hurtling down a hill, got to a corner at the bottom and flew past a horse and rider. It was a wide road (easily enough room for a car or I wouldn't have been going so fast), but the horse hated it, reared and everything. I don't think the fact that it was clearly unintentional, or my over-the-shoulder "Sorry!" helped much, but at least both horse and rider were OK.

So if I were a horse rider I'd probably have a similar view of cyclists! Best way is just for both groups to be as considerate as they can to one another at the end of the day.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (14 Jun 2016)

Nibor said:


> I still think they should clean up after them selves are you advising going around every corner a 5 mph in case a horsepoo has been spread across the road. People get fined for dropping a cigarette butt but if you drop 15 kilos of partially digested grass in the street that is ok



I think they should clean up, or use those bag things for courtesy as it's good manners. Same as any decent person brought up doesn't drop litter.

However, I am suggesting that if you hit something stationary in the road then you aren't paying enough attention, or are going too fast. If you go around a bend so quick you can't avoid something small, or can't stop. What if it is a large pot hole? A child? It extends to every form of transport, motorised, or not. I'd even suggest it for people running too (who have a fascination with running around corners without looking), that you should be going at a speed that enables to you to stop in the distance that you can see is clear and safe.

It's not a difficult concept, but it's also not my skin and bones. I am sure though that if you spend your days flying around corners that you cannot see around, at speeds where you cannot stop. 1 day, and I hope not seriously, it will hurt.


----------



## Yazzoo (14 Jun 2016)

Those of you suggesting horse riders should clean up after their horses - how would they do this? Whilst it is completely biodegradable and not in anyway a health hazard (hence no laws about clearing up), unlike dog poo, just the sheer quantity of it surely makes this unpractical at best? 

And for the people comparing passing a dog to passing a horse - it's not because people on horses are superior, it's due to the sheer size and power of the horse. I have a very big dog and I'm yet to be dragged down the road by him, even a shetland pony could drag me along with no trouble at all. Just as a cyclist is more vulnerable than a car, a horse rider is more vulnerable than a dog walker! It's a person, potentially 6ft in the air, astride a ton of flight animal with a mind of its own, the potential for drama is much greater than that of a dog so greater caution is required on the part of rider and 'passer'.


----------



## GetAGrip (14 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4321871, member: 9609"]a shovel and some saddle bags.
and it *does* pose a health risk, it is poo! *It also poses skid risk to motorbikes when left on the road,* it also stinks and if dog owners have to clean up then horses owners should to.[/QUOTE]

Not saying it has never happened, only that I have never known of this occurence

http://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/bhs/f...ess-leaflets/bhs-advice-horse-dung.ashx?la=en


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Thank you for that lovely image.



Unfortunately it reminds me of this image from an ancient Woody Allen film:


----------



## burndust (14 Jun 2016)

one of my regular routes has a field where the horses train for trotting/buggy racing so quite often have to pass horses on the road that leads to the field never had any issues with either horse or rider tbh


----------



## Mugshot (14 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4321936, member: 9609"]jeez, you must have got to that quick, I deleted it after about 30 seconds when I realised it was the wrong link
bollox, that was an own goal[/QUOTE]
Yeah, credit where it's due that was an awesome example of speed quoting


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2016)

Most of my riding is done in rural areas. I often come across horses. Even in urban London I sometimes see police horses. I can honestly say I cannot remember one, even slight, problematic encounter with horse dung. I'm sure I've noticed the odd pile here and there, but it doesn't register on my memory. Horse poo, nil. Potholes, 10,000.

As to it being a health threat, well ... yes, if I tucked into a meal of it I would be unsurprised if I fell ill. But that does not make it a health risk, unless some optimistic entrepreneur were to start packaging it and selling it as food. The environment is _*full *_of stuff that you shouldn't eat.

As things worth arguing over, this has to be classed as "beyond trivial".


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jun 2016)

User said:


> The image I had was worse, seeing as it involved Drago standing on an upturned beer crate.



Glad to hear it wasn't _the_ mule!


----------



## Mugshot (14 Jun 2016)

User said:


> On the scent of someone being wrong, and you are surprised at his speed?


No not really, but it's always impressive to see and only polite to acknowledge it too.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> I'm surprised the conversation hasn't drifted towards the discussion of young ladies behinds in boots and tight jodphurs.



I could tell a tale about a horse a young lady, wellies, jeans and a bikini top, but I'm not going to.


----------



## martinclive (14 Jun 2016)

Horses - fine
Horse poo all over the busway (Cambridge) 
- in summer and daylight = annoying
- in winter in frozen piles in the darkness = dangerous!


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2016)

Health risk or not horse shoot is litter, and any considerate person doesn't leave litter all over the road/path.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> As I approached a horse rider coming towards me on a shared path, I was ticked off thus: "Your front light is on and it's distracting."


Maybe the horse rider was politely trying to say " Your high power strobe light is pointing right in my eyes and it's blinding me. Why don't you show some consideration and aim it more appropriately you Twonk!", or maybe they were just being an arse?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2016)

I see a lot of horse riders out and about and don't have any issues with them part for one time when two were galloping on the wrong side of the road straight towards me. 

I always slow down and speak to them before going by and I like to think I treat them as I would like a car to treat me.


----------



## Kajjal (14 Jun 2016)

Afnug said:


> Health risk or not horse shoot is litter, and any considerate person doesn't leave litter all over the road/path.


I would agree, we pick up dog stuff why are horses allowed to do it all over the road and trails without at least an attempt made to move it out the way ? 

How would horse riders feel if i dumped their horses manure in their living room ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jun 2016)

Kajjal said:


> How would horse riders feel if i dumped their horses manure in their living room ?


I'm not a horse rider, but I'm willing to hazard a guess that they would feel somewhat irritated, and rather surprised.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jun 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Maybe the horse rider was politely trying to say " Your high power strobe light is pointing right in my eyes and it's blinding me. Why don't you show some consideration and aim it more appropriately you Twonk!", or maybe they were just being an arse?



There's been a couple of inquiries in the thread about the offending light.

It's a B&M standard front bike light powered by a Shimano dynohub.

In other words, it's a road legal bicycle light.

I'm not certain how it was set - probably pointing down a tiny bit as usual.

I could understand the rider's remark if I were using a ludicrously over-powered Cree search light.

The rider ought to accept she might encounter a cyclist using a legal light on an overcast day in heavy rain.


----------



## Kajjal (14 Jun 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm not a horse rider, but I'm willing to hazard a guess that they would feel somewhat irritated, and rather surprised.
> 
> Why do you ask?


 

They seem to have no problem letting their horses do it all over the place.


----------



## Kajjal (14 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Including your living room?


Luckily the dog is very territorial


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Jun 2016)

User said:


> The image I had was worse, seeing as it involved Drago standing on an upturned beer crate.



Which reminds me of a trial involving a man accused of sexually interfering with a sheep.

He was alleged to have used an upturned bucket to stand on to gain extra purchase.

It was hard to keep a straight face when the bucket was passed around in court as an exhibit in the case.

Another tale from that one involved some police station humour which @Drago might appreciate.

The defendant was kept in police custody overnight.

In the morning the coppers gave him a plate of grass.

"What's this?" he asked.

To which the copper replied: "We thought you'd have the same breakfast as your girlfriend."


----------



## sarahale (14 Jun 2016)

We can't be expected to get off our horses to clean up dung in the road, that's just an accident waiting to happen. 

As far as I know there is no such thing as a horse nappy apart from for carriage driving. 

Anyway I've been cycling for 4 years on roads used frequently by horses (lots of dung) never had a problem I just avoid it as I would a pot hole.


----------



## growingvegetables (14 Jun 2016)

Sorry - having a problem keeping a straight face at some folks' idea that riders be expected to clean up their horses' dung after them. 

Whatever will they come up with next? A requirement that seagulls and pigeons be grounded, unless wearing (leak-proof - oooh, yes; must be elasticated and leak-proof!) nappies, maybe?


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jun 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Sorry - having a problem keeping a straight face at some folks' idea that riders be expected to clean up their horses' dung after them.
> 
> Whatever will they come up with next? A requirement that seagulls and pigeons be grounded, unless wearing (leak-proof - oooh, yes; must be elasticated and leak-proof!) nappies, maybe?



No doubt the same types who move to the country then complain about cows mooing disturbing the peace.

And I speak as a city boy just to be clear


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2016)

Profpointy said:


> No doubt the same types who move to the country then complain about cows mooing disturbing the peace.
> 
> And I speak as a city boy just to be clear


Twas the bells in the village church that did for me.


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Twas the bells in the village church that did for me.



in Bristol they built some houses near a working gravel unloading wharf and the new residents wanted the ships not to come on at night. Duh! it's tidal


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Twas the bells in the village church that did for me.


Do you have an axe to grind?


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2016)

sarahale said:


> We can't be expected to get off our horses to clean up dung in the road, that's just an accident waiting to happen.



Where as horse turd squashed into the road surface and made slimy in the rain isn't an accident waiting to happen?

If I rode about with a bucket of damp mud and every few miles chucked a big gob of it randomly on the floor I'd get wedgied and wet willied by the litter Nazis, so I fail to see why it's acceptable for horse riders just because it's a difficult PITA to pick it up.

I'm fairly pro horse being fellow minority road users, but the stuff they trot out as excuses for not picking their horse poop is utter rot. Bottom line is to pick it up would be a messy, smelly pain in the arriss that no one would want to do. Honesty would win them more friends than the weak merde excuses they come up with.


----------



## sarahale (14 Jun 2016)

Drago said:


> Where as horse turd squashed into the road surface and made slimy in the rain isn't an accident waiting to happen?
> 
> If I rode about with a bucket of damp mud and every few miles chucked a big gob of it randomly on the floor I'd get wedgied and wet willied by the litter Nazis, so I fail to see why it's acceptable contours riders just because it's a difficult PITA to pick it up.
> 
> I'm fairly pro horse being fellow minority road users, but the stuff they trot out as excuses for not picking their horse poop is utter rot. Bottom line is to pick it up would be a messy, smelly pain in the arriss that no one would want to do. Honesty would win them more friends than the weak merde excuses they come up with.




As I said I've cycled around it for 4 years with no problem.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2016)




----------



## sarahale (14 Jun 2016)

Also I spend approximately an hour every day picking up my horses dung from the field, stable and yard area and I agree it is a messy, smelly job but it's not one I avoid when it is safe to do so. But I simply don't see how I am expected to dismount, shovel the dung into a bag on his back and get back on board whilst holding onto him in the middle of the road?


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2016)

sarahale said:


> As I said I've cycled around it for 4 years with no problem.



I've never broken my pelvis coming off on slimy horse guano. Doesn't mean I never will, or that no one else has ever come a cropper on it.

How you pick up horse do is your problem to sort, not ours to come up with a solution on your behalf. If you cant be arrissed to climb off and shovel it up (and theres nothing really stopping you except the will to do so - I remember the Rag and Bone man used to scrape up his horses mess without any grief when I were sprog) then you can arrange for someone to follow and do it on your behalf.

You're fit enough to climb up on a horse and enjoy the good times, you're fit enough to climb back down and suffer the bad times.

To be honest, I really don't care about the poop. I don't think its a real problem. It just irks me that horsey types trot out all the crappy excuses, when the bottom line is its simply a messy, unpleasant task and they'd rather not do it. The only barrier is the will to do so, nothing more.



sarahale said:


> But I simply don't see how I am expected to dismount, shovel the dung into a bag on his back and get back on board whilst holding onto him in the middle of the road?



Then stay off the roads.


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2016)

sarahale said:


> Also I spend approximately an hour every day picking up my horses dung from the field, stable and yard area and I agree it is a messy, smelly job but it's not one I avoid when it is safe to do so. But I simply don't see how I am expected to dismount, shovel the dung into a bag on his back and get back on board whilst holding onto him in the middle of the road?



So if that's not possible, don't ride in public places, then the shoot won't offend.


----------



## Origamist (14 Jun 2016)

Can't say horse crap has ever bothered me, I must be mellowing. That said, I'm not so keen on geese sh*t as that really sticks to your frame.


----------



## sarahale (14 Jun 2016)

Afnug said:


> So if that's not possible, don't ride in public places, then the shoot won't offend.



I see so many banana peels and gel wrappers dropped by cyclists so I won't give up riding on the roads just yet.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2016)

Ah, that's ok then. Other people leave a mess, so that's justification for us doing so. Glad we got that sorted.


----------



## ozboz (15 Jun 2016)

If you are not very familiar with horse behavior ,
beware of the rising tail !!


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jun 2016)

Origamist said:


> Can't say horse crap has ever bothered me, I must be mellowing. That said, I'm not so keen on geese sh*t as that really sticks to your frame.


Cow pops in Cheshire, mostly - horrible stuff that.


----------



## Glow worm (15 Jun 2016)

sarahale said:


> As I said I've cycled around it for 4 years with no problem.



Completely agree. I've never even noticed it being a problem, and I live near Newmarket ! I feel quite lucky to live somewhere where horses can still be seen quite widely on the roads hereabouts.


----------



## Jody (15 Jun 2016)

ozboz said:


> If you are not very familiar with horse behavior ,
> beware of the rising tail !!



I'm not but will look out for this. Does it mean the horse is getting a little p*ssed off?


----------



## Apollonius (15 Jun 2016)

if we are going for the idea that society can ban things that many find unpleasant or distasteful, then cycling has no future. Tolerate horse sh!t. It's freedom.


----------



## Apollonius (15 Jun 2016)

And what is more, since it washes away in the rain, I would like to see a bit more of it. Not stopped raining round here for a week!


----------



## hatler (15 Jun 2016)

Jody said:


> I'm not but will look out for this. Does it mean the horse is getting a little p*ssed off?


No. It means they're about to poop.


----------



## Jody (15 Jun 2016)

hatler said:


> No. It means they're about to poop.



 Missed the obvious there. Thought it might be a way to tell if they were agitated


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2016)

Jody said:


> Missed the obvious there. Thought it might be a way to tell if they were agitated


It does, also watch the ears, forward intrigued, happy, back concerned, aggressive


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2016)

Tail up, newspaper, trousers round their ankles, classic sign the horse is about to poop.


----------



## Jody (15 Jun 2016)

Phaeton said:


> It does, also watch the ears, forward intrigued, happy, back concerned, aggressive



The horses ears did go back before it started having a stress last week, but I assumed it was trying to listen out for me as I was behind it. 

Iv'e always wanted to have a ride on a horse but don't trust that it has a brain and can do what it wants if needs must.


----------



## Apollonius (15 Jun 2016)

Jody said:


> it has a brain



Debatable in my experience, which is not extensive!


----------



## Nibor (23 Aug 2016)

While out for a ride on Sunday we approached a rider from the rear I gave a ping of the bell about 50 metres short of her so she was aware and as i approached closer I asked if it was "safe to pass?" she seemed genuinely overwhelmed that we had taken this much care and was very grateful. My thought is that passing 1/2 a tonne of unpredictable animal demands all the care you can give it.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> My thought is that passing 1/2 a tonne of unpredictable animal demands all the care you can give it.


Must have been a very small horse, but I like your style, I always slow & ask coming from either direction.


----------



## Biff600 (23 Aug 2016)

Self-propelled glue factories, the sooner we start eating them the better !


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2016)

A horse reared in front of me as I was driving in rural north Yorkshire last week.

I was well back and stayed there.

The young rider hung on then smacked the horse on the top of its head.

I doubt that's in any riding manual, but it worked, and she was suitably grateful to me as I crept past.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> I still think they should clean up after them selves are you advising going around every corner a 5 mph in case a horsepoo has been spread across the road. People get fined for dropping a cigarette butt but if you drop 15 kilos of partially digested grass in the street that is ok


So every rider has to go out equipped with a wheelbarrow and fork. Really?


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2016)

Rag and bone men used to have a bucket hanging off the back of the trailer, but I think that was only a courtesy.

No legal requirement for a horse rider to collect the horse's poo, not least because many would struggle to remount without a leg up or a low wall to stand on.

Some farms still have 'mounting walls' - a flight of steps built beside the wall for the rider to walk up.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Some farms still have 'mounting walls' - a flight of steps built beside the wall for the rider to walk up.


Quite a few milestones, particularly in E Yorkshire, also double up as mounting blocks.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> not least because many would struggle to remount without a leg up or a low wall to stand on.


Out walking the dog a couple of weeks ago & a rider dismounted in front of me to pick up her phone, I asked if she wanted a leg to get back up but she declined, 75 yards further on she called me back, she'd changed her mind after several failed attempts.

Edit:- Misaligned quotes


----------



## madferret (23 Aug 2016)

hopless500 said:


> So every rider has to go out equipped with a wheelbarrow and fork. Really?



My Border Terrier is doing his bit, he eats as much of it as he can before we stop him.


----------



## Profpointy (23 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Rag and bone men used to have a bucket hanging off the back of the trailer, but I think that was only a courtesy.
> 
> No legal requirement for a horse rider to collect the horse's poo, not least because many would struggle to remount without a leg up or a low wall to stand on.
> 
> Some farms still have 'mounting walls' - a flight of steps built beside the wall for the rider to walk up.



The "mounting walls" at farm gates were for standing milk churns on ready for pick up in the olden days


----------



## andrew_s (23 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Rag and bone men used to have a bucket hanging off the back of the trailer, but I think that was only a courtesy.


In those cities where I've seen horse-drawn carriages for showing the tourists round (Bruges, Salzburg), there has been a canvas sheet suspended between the horse's harness and the carriage, just touching the back legs, that catches all the poo. I assumed that was probably a condition of being allowed to run the things.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2016)

Profpointy said:


> The "mounting walls" at farm gates were for standing milk churns on ready for pick up in the olden days



The one outside our place was dual purpose because my mother used it to get on her horse, as did visitors who used to arrive by horse.

No other form of transport available to many in rural communities in the 1940s and early 50s.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> No other form of transport available to many in rural communities in the 1940s and early 50s.


Shame it's still not the case in some ways.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Shame it's still not the case in some ways.



Indeed.

My mother used to ride to school, she told me a story - reluctantly - of when being on a horse saved her from a possible sexual assault.

Riding home, she came across a couple of American servicemen, there were many stationed nearby in preparation for the D-Day landing.

One of the Yanks seemed to want to be a bit more than friendly.

Mother was having none of it, kicked the horse into action and galloped away.

Plenty of other stories at the time of the Americans treating the locals poorly.

The area, as you might have guessed, was south Devon, the coast there was deemed to be similar to Normandy so good for exercises in advance of D-Day.

Of course, lots of Americans gave their lives in the landing, and there is a memorial on Slapton Sands to commemorate that.

But the memorial was vandalised a few times, local opinion being that was done by locals who received worse treatment at the hands of the Americans than my mother did.


----------



## Labradorofperception (23 Aug 2016)

I always give a call when approaching horse types. Like when I'm piling down the Wrekin on the cross bike - I shout "on your left / right" to the ramblers. Stops me having to pick them out of the spokes afterwards. 

I also take the view that anything that can kick your face off is worthy of your respect. This also applies to my other half's mother and the bloke on the door at Bonkers Nitescene, Telford. 

As an aside, I was out on the bike a few months ago, and rounded a corner in the Shropshire Hills to find myself slap in the middle of the local hunt, which was stopped in the middle of the road. 

I looked at them, they looked at me, the horses looked at me, then each other. I am not sure what surprised them more - that a bike came round the corner or that sitting atop was a fat lad in an Ilkley CC top. 

Anyhow, we all sort of shrugged and then all set off down the hill at a trot. For 15 chatty and sociable minutes I was part of the Wenlock Drag Hunt* - like their little terrier mascot, until we parted company at the foot of the hill with a cheery wave. 

*i was just cleaning this fox and it went off, honest officer....


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> If you want some of the worst examples of people who take over any road they find themselves on, and simply assume the right to go where they like and do what they like regardless of anyone else (and that includes randomly parking their horseboxes), look no further than hunts.



Aye, and here's another rural anecdote to back that up.

An uncle of mine owned a biggish farm in rural Worcestershire.

The hunt would routinely cross the land, which was fine, but they also crashed through hedges, left gates open and the like.

Uncle got the hump in the end and banned the hunt, the classic: "Get off my land."

Doing that was quite big licks in a farming community.

The hunt master paid him a visit and ate much humble pie in a (successful) bid to be allowed back on.

The fact that the hunt was prepared to treat 'one of their own' in the way they did tells you a lot about their general attitude to others.


----------

